# Re: Medal Mounting



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *m.oleary@ns.sympatico.ca Mike Oleary* on *Mon, 6 Nov 2000 15:59:14 -0500*
There is a CANFORGEN out that states that court mounting of medals will now
be done at public expense. It doesn‘t provide a lot of details yet but the
following conditions apply:
    - there is no retroactivity i.e., can‘t claim past expenses
    - provided for serving members only
    - does not include miniatures
    - program to be coordinated through the local supply facility read
lowest bidder and long turn-around times   :
It‘s a step in the right direction, considering that there are a lot of
young soldiers out there lining up every couple of years to have their medal
set expanded and re-mounted at their own expense.
Mike
The Regimental Rogue
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
----- Original Message -----
From: Ian Edwards 
To: 
Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 1:10 PM
Subject: Medal Mounting
> I learned yesterday that the CF is now paying for the court mounting
> of serving members‘ medals. Can anyone provide me with the details, such
> as in a CFAO. I wish to summarize, correctly, and place in a little
> local newsletter that I edit.
>
> Thanks, Ian Edwards
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 17:25:37 -0700*
Thanks Mike, just what I wanted to know. Ian
Mike Oleary wrote:
> 
> There is a CANFORGEN out that states that court mounting of medals will now
> be done at public expense. It doesn‘t provide a lot of details yet but the
> following conditions apply:
>     - there is no retroactivity i.e., can‘t claim past expenses
>     - provided for serving members only
>     - does not include miniatures
>     - program to be coordinated through the local supply facility read
> lowest bidder and long turn-around times   :
> 
> It‘s a step in the right direction, considering that there are a lot of
> young soldiers out there lining up every couple of years to have their medal
> set expanded and re-mounted at their own expense.
> 
> Mike
> 
> The Regimental Rogue
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 1:10 PM
> Subject: Medal Mounting
> 
> > I learned yesterday that the CF is now paying for the court mounting
> > of serving members‘ medals. Can anyone provide me with the details, such
> > as in a CFAO. I wish to summarize, correctly, and place in a little
> > local newsletter that I edit.
> >
> > Thanks, Ian Edwards
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *MCBRIDE MIKE <ninercharlie@home.com>* on *Mon, 06 Nov 2000 17:40:50  0000*
The Crown will pay up to a max of 8 dollars per medal - 2 options either
have it done through the supply world or have them done yourself and
seek reimbursment via CF 52 general allowance claim.
Mike Oleary wrote:
> 
> There is a CANFORGEN out that states that court mounting of medals will now
> be done at public expense. It doesn‘t provide a lot of details yet but the
> following conditions apply:
>     - there is no retroactivity i.e., can‘t claim past expenses
>     - provided for serving members only
>     - does not include miniatures
>     - program to be coordinated through the local supply facility read
> lowest bidder and long turn-around times   :
> 
> It‘s a step in the right direction, considering that there are a lot of
> young soldiers out there lining up every couple of years to have their medal
> set expanded and re-mounted at their own expense.
> 
> Mike
> 
> The Regimental Rogue
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com 
> 2001 Canadian Military History Calendar
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Ian Edwards 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, November 06, 2000 1:10 PM
> Subject: Medal Mounting
> 
> > I learned yesterday that the CF is now paying for the court mounting
> > of serving members‘ medals. Can anyone provide me with the details, such
> > as in a CFAO. I wish to summarize, correctly, and place in a little
> > local newsletter that I edit.
> >
> > Thanks, Ian Edwards
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Mr Mrs Clark <clarkfamily@canada.com>* on *7 Nov 2000 16:05:58 -0800*
Some problems arising, and have already are:
Does the "person" you take your medal to, have to be a registered business? If not, there is going to be a control problem.
Is the place you get them done, going to be "approved" by the system? If not, how do we ensure quality control? There is a standard, but with some large gaps left for intrepretation.
Who is going to supply the ribbon? The first CANFORGEN alluded that the member would pick up the necessary ribbon from B Sup. The second leaned the opposite way.
And on a lesser note, if the medal mounting service provides the ribbon, is it subject to RST and GST? Or, does the member get to use the forces‘ RST exempt numbers?
MCpl in my shop mounts medals here in Petawawa Thompson Medal Mounting - Go Rick! and these are some of the issues that are being sought out by him. There are others as well, but these are some of the more pertinent ones.
On Mon, 06 November 2000, MCBRIDE MIKE wrote:
> 
> The Crown will pay up to a max of 8 dollars per medal - 2 options either
> have it done through the supply world or have them done yourself and
> seek reimbursment via CF 52 general allowance claim.
Mike wrote:

> >     - program to be coordinated through the local supply facility read
> > lowest bidder and long turn-around times   :
Not always. As I mentioned above...Rick‘s work, I‘ve seen. He charges $8 already. I‘ve seen a $12 job, and was not impressed. Given the option of taking your medals to where you want, is an excellent idea. A mounter can now keep his clientele, and his clientele, which are satisfied, can keep their mounter, and get it for free.
Steve
__________________________________________________________
Get your FREE personalized e-mail at  http://www.canada.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Sean Clark" <dsmedals@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 19 Nov 2000 13:59:37 EST*
Ian,
Use CANFORGEN 127/00 ADMMAT 008 031505Z NOV 00.
Para 2 B. states, "Members have the option of choosing the means of having 
medals court mounted...and claiming reimbursement via a CF 52 general 
allowance claim or having the work done thru base supply."
I have a vested interest as I mount medals in the Toronto Area.
Hope this helps!
Regards,
Sean Clark, CD
DISTINGUISHED SERVICE MEDALS
dsmedals@hotmail.com
>From: Ian Edwards 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Medal Mounting
>Date: Mon, 06 Nov 2000 11:10:58 -0700
>
>I learned yesterday that the CF is now paying for the court mounting
>of serving members‘ medals. Can anyone provide me with the details, such
>as in a CFAO. I wish to summarize, correctly, and place in a little
>local newsletter that I edit.
>
>Thanks, Ian Edwards
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 19 Nov 2000 16:05:04 -0700*
Thanks for the info. It‘s been a long, long time since I‘ve seen a
serving member wearing his/her medals "swing mounted" with the medals
dingle dangling against each other and knocking the edges. So, it makes
sense to me that DND should fork over to have them CM.
Saw a set of 13 medals the other day that belonged to a soldier that had
served in WW2, Korea, and Reg Force until 1965 CRA. I wonder what the
record is for an OR NCM? If Blatherwick was on this bb he could tell
me. Should add that this vet now dead, I knew him slightly was a Sgt
in the PPCLI and was also "busted" nine times during his career. Most of
them in the 1950s were tough old birds.
Sean Clark wrote:
> 
> Ian,
> 
> Use CANFORGEN 127/00 ADMMAT 008 031505Z NOV 00.
> 
> Para 2 B. states, "Members have the option of choosing the means of having
> medals court mounted...and claiming reimbursement via a CF 52 general
> allowance claim or having the work done thru base supply."
> 
> I have a vested interest as I mount medals in the Toronto Area.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sean Clark, CD
> DISTINGUISHED SERVICE MEDALS
> dsmedals@hotmail.com
> 
> >From: Ian Edwards 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Medal Mounting
> >Date: Mon, 06 Nov 2000 11:10:58 -0700
> >
> >I learned yesterday that the CF is now paying for the court mounting
> >of serving members‘ medals. Can anyone provide me with the details, such
> >as in a CFAO. I wish to summarize, correctly, and place in a little
> >local newsletter that I edit.
> >
> >Thanks, Ian Edwards
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

